# Rear view mirror vents?I



## amylyn1970 (May 2, 2019)

I wasn’t sure where to post this but I have a weird question. I was checking my EZ Pass the other day to make sure it was attached all the way on the windshield. It’s right behind my rear view mirror. Then I happened to noticed that there is a vent or speaker on the base of the mirror and have no idea what it is and I’m worried I may be blocking something. I searched online but couldn’t find out anything about it. Does anyone know what the vent is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe it covers the microphone.

Rob


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I believe it is your Onstar/etc mic, but someone else can confirm.


----------



## amylyn1970 (May 2, 2019)

That would make sense. My EZ Pass won’t have an effect on it so that’s a plus. I didn’t want to have to remove it and put it somewhere else where it would show.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Love my EZ Pass. So much nicer than waiting in line and fumbling for a wallet and/or change at toll plazas.


----------



## amylyn1970 (May 2, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Love my EZ Pass. So much nicer than waiting in line and fumbling for a wallet and/or change at toll plazas.


Me too and the savings is well worth having one!


----------

